# Thoughts on Marriage



## goodgiver (Feb 14, 2005)

Thoughts On Marriage:  

You have two choices in life: 
You can stay single and be miserable, or get married and wish you were 
dead.


At a cocktail party, one woman said to another, "Aren't you wearing 
your
wedding ring on the wrong finger?" 
"Yes, I am. I married the wrong man."

A lady inserted an 'ad' in the classifieds: 
"Husband Wanted". 
Next day she received a hundred letters. 
They all said the same thing: 
"You can have mine." 

When a woman steals your husband, there is no better revenge than to 
let her
keep him. 

A woman is incomplete until she is married. 
Then she is finished. 

A little boy asked his father,
"Daddy, how much does it cost to get married?" 
Father replied,
"I don't know son, I'm still paying."

Young son: 
"Is it true Dad, that in some parts of Africa a man doesn't know his 
wife
until he marries her?" 
Dad: 
"That happens in every country, son." 

Then there was a woman who said,
"I never knew what real happiness was until I got married, and by then, 
it
was too late."

Marriage is the triumph of imagination over intelligence. 

If you want your spouse to listen and pay strict attention to every 
word you
say, talk in your sleep. 

Just think, if it weren't for marriage, men would go through life 
thinking
they had no faults at all. 

First guy: "My wife's an angel!"  
Second guy: "You're lucky, mine's still alive." 

Women will never be equal to men until they can walk down the street 
with a
bald head and a beer gut, and still think they are attractive to the
opposite sex.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 14, 2005)

> First guy: "My wife's an angel!"
> Second guy: "You're lucky, mine's still alive.



My fav.......


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 14, 2005)

Glad I read this.  So appropriate.  Story of my life. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## middie (Feb 15, 2005)

roflmao


----------



## LEFSElover (Feb 15, 2005)

very cute....
unfortuantely, some of that stuff seems true enough.......

I just worked with a lady this weekend.
she's complained forever about the break up that she had with her 'x'.
she is middle aged and was married for two minutes in her early 20's.
while we spoke during our working weekend, she complained about her new boytoy, I mean boyfriend.  they've been together a year and a month.  he is 19 years her junior.  she told me that she used to work out 3-4 times a week but now can't cause he's there.  she loves her morning ritual of her mocha latte soy drink/computer 1 hour in the morning time, but now can't cause he's there.  grocery shopping used to be a necessary evil but one she could do quick and get out.  now, he loves to go to the market, so it's dragged out longer, cause he's there.  I asked her if she'd marry him if he asked (he's not divorced yet) and she said, "in a heartbeat."  seems to me she hates her old life, but somehow isn't totally willing to give it up.  so, she's in love and miserable and when single was miserable.  I am confused for her. :? 

marriage comes with one guarantee:
you'll be a couple and as always, the grass just may seem greener...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Feb 15, 2005)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> very cute....
> unfortuantely, some of that stuff seems true enough.......
> 
> I just worked with a lady this weekend.
> ...



You sure ran into a winner here!  She is really confused or else I am!  i just don't believe how some people can get together.  I tried marriage and completely has me scared of ever going out with them.  When some guy starts to talk kind of friendly I tell them right away I have dogs that keep me happy.  Seems to work because they may think I am really odd.  Just don't want them to get funny ideas.  I like guys but dating is out of the question.  Not after my first experience.  This woman really doesn't have it 'together'.  I feel sorry for both of them.  What are your thoughts?


----------

